# snow engine



## bronson (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi i was wondering if any one had all the issues of the home shop machinist with the plans for the snow engine. I have the first three issues and i am looking for the rest.


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Village Press had back issues... being a current plan, that would be the most appropriate way to get them.


----------

